# PX4 Compact New Recoil Rod Kit



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Beretta, I just recently purchased the PX4 Compact on 5/18/11. I shot the first 100 rounds of Winchester White Box and was having FTF on the last two or three rounds in the magazine and occasional stovepipes and the slide failing to lock back after the final round. Got into the next 100 rounds of WWB and the firearm ran 100%, Next 100 rounds of WWB 100%. Left the slide open for a couple of days and then went to a local indoor range and the only thing they had was low pressure PMC bronze rounds and I could tell it was less pressure than the WWB. Same problems as my first 100 rounds of WWB but worse. Went to shoot today and put through 200 rounds of WWB with 100% reliability, suffice to say the handgun shot superb and was very accurate. I’m certain the firearm is 100% reliable with nothing less than medium pressure rounds at this point (i.e. WWB). 

Thank-you for sending me part # C8A644W. I tested the new spring today and I’m happy to report it cycled everything without a hitch.
:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dear *denner*;
Some people are just never satisfied.
Love,
Beretta
:smt083
:anim_lol:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

New spring works great!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, by the way, I'll think I'll leave the gun making to Beretta, the new spring works great.


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

denner said:


> Dear Beretta, I just recently purchased the PX4 Compact on 5/18/11. I shot the first 100 rounds of Winchester White Box and was having FTF on the last two or three rounds in the magazine and occasional stovepipes and the slide failing to lock back after the final round. Got into the next 100 rounds of WWB and the firearm ran 100%, Next 100 rounds of WWB 100%. Left the slide open for a couple of days and then went to a local indoor range and the only thing they had was low pressure PMC bronze rounds and I could tell it was less pressure than the WWB. Same problems as my first 100 rounds of WWB but worse. Went to shoot today and put through 200 rounds of WWB with 100% reliability, suffice to say the handgun shot superb and was very accurate. I'm certain the firearm is 100% reliable with nothing less than medium pressure rounds at this point (i.e. WWB).
> 
> Thank-you for sending me part # C8A644W. I tested the new spring today and I'm happy to report it cycled everything without a hitch, however, I shot my preferred carry load Federal HST 147gr+p and "wow" it was hitting my hand hard. Likewise, I shot Corbon 125gr+p and the recoil was noticeably less than the Federal to my surprise. That being said, as noted below, the gun is 100% with the original recoil assembly which I prefer, and after break in to date, it will shoot everything with a minimal pressure of WWB. I'm no engineer, but, an intermediate spring between part # C8A644W and part # C8A635 would be the perfect compromise. I'd be glad to purchase that spring in a heartbeat.
> :smt1099


Wow..deja vu. I posted a very similar thread on my experience with the Px4 Compact about two weeks ago, prior to learning about the recoil spring issue. I too was using PMC ammo and had nearly identical issues. I decided to wait awhile on purchasing the Compact, to let the dust settle and issues to be worked out...I ordered a CZ PO1.

Just to clarify your post above: With the replacement recoil spring # C8A644W, using Federal HST 147gr+p ammo the recoil was too harsh for you, but when using Corbon 125gr+p is was better, i.e., "noticeably less". Wouldn't that be expected, given the heavier load of the former vs. the latter ?

And , after firing with both springs, you prefer the original recoil spring # C8A635 over the replacement
spring # C8A644W given that you do not intent to use lower pressure rounds such as PCM or WWB anyway and thus avoid the problems you encountered initially ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PCollen, I've shot 147grn before and generally the subsonic round doesn't seem to have as much felt recoil as the much hotter Corbon 115's and 125's, which are loaded to about max SAMII pressure. But yes, a heavier round should have more felt recoil than a lighter round all things being equal. Likewise, I shot the new Federal Tactical HST 147+p for the first time and that round to me had some pop, surpassing any felt recoil in 147grn I've shot before. I went back out and shot it a second time with the new spring and it seemed to be fine as far as the recoil, it's just the new Federal round I perceive, unlike any 147 I've shot before. The new spring is just fine, but of course the old spring was heavier than the new and you'd get a little less felt recoil.

And , after firing with both springs, you prefer the original recoil spring # C8A635 over the replacement
spring # C8A644W given that you do not intent to use lower pressure rounds such as PCM or WWB anyway and thus avoid the problems you encountered initially ?[/QUOTE]

PCollen, After going back out a second time shooting with the new and old spring, I've opted to discard the old spring as Beretta recommends and stick with the new which will give you 100% reliability in any thing you run through it. I think I was a little up in arms due to the fact I own many Beretta's models and have never had any issue with FTF, FTE, stovepipe etc.... Suffice to say, the new spring has fixed any problem with the PX4 Compact and that will be the spring I use here on out as recommended by Beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thorough update on my Beretta PX4 Storm Compact with updated spring and guiderod. I've tested the new spring and guiderod with various brands of carry +p ammo and WWB, near the 700 rnd mark and I'm happy to report my Compact is performing 110%. Very mild recoil, 100% reliability like a Beretta should, and now that I've got my shooting down and sights set properly, I have to say this is the most amazingly accurate handgun I've ever shot, at least for me. From 15 yards out I don't know what I'm grouping because I'm shooting the bullseye out with two or three shots and then tearing a hole right where the bullseye used to be. Now thats fun. I'm gonna try and move back some to see my progression and work on the double action more, but I'm hitting with that too. I've never shot that way before, and I've never shot a finely tuned 1911, but a pistol at this price range just a little out of the box(i.e. trijicons installed) I'm in awe. I believe there is something to be said about the 180 degree bolt action type lockup, at least I'm a believer.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Update, the recoil spring works flawless after 2,000 rounds fired with any type of ammo. 100%. I would definately trust this weapon for CC. Try one you'll love it.


----------



## countermeasures1 (Jul 24, 2011)

*PX4 Compact New Recoil Kit*

Just purchased a new PX4 from a reputable Beretta dealer. I asked about the recoil,etc. issue and I was told that he stock were all re-worked and updated. Because of his reputation, I tend to believe him. Question: is there a way to identify the new rod/kit?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, very simply, the new recoil spring has two or three compressed coils in the middle of the spring. Some of the original springs worked well for some folks shooting low powered range ammo, I wasn't one of them, if you go to Beretta's website there is a page where you punch in your firearms serial # and it will inform you if your pistol is effected. Im thinking serial #'s above 6000 or so are not effected and have the updated spring. Likewise, this only effected some of the the early shipments of PX4 compacts, not the fullsize or subcompact.


----------



## countermeasures1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## danattherock (Oct 6, 2011)

I got my wife a PX4 compact in 9 mm and have the same issues as you did, but worse. FTE, FTF, stovepipes, etc.. Posted a thread earlier, found this after searching old post. I went to the Beretta site and my serial number is not effected by the recall. Not sure what to do. Changing from PMC (CRAP) to Federal (both were 115 gr fmj) improved things considerably. But wife still had some stovepipes and more commonly fail to feed issues. Perhaps limp wristing, not 100% sure. I shot 60 rounds of Federal and no issues. I just can't believe a gun so touted for it's reliability would jam so easily. Limp wristing or not, I am concerned. Never had a gun with so many feeding issues. Wondering if anyone could suggest a course of action. I am totally game with replacing the guide rod/spring and emailed the guy in Texas but he is on vaca till Oct 10th. I also see he uses my spring which is not sitting well. Where do I buy aftermarket recoil springs and any suggestion on what kind? What rating that is? I am not sure what is in the gun now, but this is the most ammo sensitive gun I have ever shot. Thanks for any comment.



-Dan


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Teach your wife to shoot correctly......limp wristing is a real thing. It is more times then the gun the problem in my experiance. It seems much easier and more internetish to blame the gun.

If you shoot it fine and Federal works, forst of all buy federal second of all teach your wife to hold and shoot teh weapon like you do. Or do like Pcollen and get a P-01. But then make sure she can shoot that correct too.

RCG


----------



## danattherock (Oct 6, 2011)

The issue is clearly the gun...

*Limp wristing is a consideration for sure and I am working on the wife's technique. However, my buddy, my wife, and I all had the gun jam numerous times using PMC. I got the 60 rounds of Federal running smooth, but the wife had 2-3 jams in 40 or so rounds. That is the limp wristing part perhaps. However, I tried to recreate what she could be doing and it didn't take a very "limp" wrist to make the gun jam with Federal. Point being, she is holding the gun with a death grip to make it not jam. I let up my grip pressure just slightly from my normal grip pressure and sure as heck, fail to feed on the next round. While there is some technique in question for the wife, this gun is extremely ammo sensitive. For comparison, my wife has shot 10+ semi autos I own and never had a gun jam. Her technique while not flawless yet, is no worse now than in the past. Likely the opposite.*

Should I start linking the threads to the other folks that have had the same problem with this same gun?

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=74522&highlight=px4

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=72602&highlight=px4

I have been reading for 2 days straight and the recoil spring is too tight. The recall Beretta issued earlier this year was supposed to fix this by changing the spring and guide rod. However, I am having the exact same issue with this gun. I think we had 15+ fail to feeds in the first 200 rounds using two different brands of ammo and three shooters, two of which are very experienced. I gave careful attention to all possible causes of the gun failing to feed. Limp wristing, while easy for you and others to suggest, is not the cause of the problems.

To make things CRYSTAL CLEAR, the recoil spring is so tight the slide is not going back far enough to catch the next round (in the mag) on the follow through. This is also why the slide would not stay locked back upon firing the last round. The spring is too tight. Period. We (three people) have shot 300 rounds (three different types of ammo) in the gun in the last 24 hours. This gun does not well represent the dependability that Beretta is known for. The same reputation that led to the purchase of this gun in the first place.

On a more positive note, we shot 100 rounds of 147 grain just now at the range and the gun was 100% reliable. I also noticed the slide locked back upon firing the last round each of the ten times (we shot ten 10 round magazines). So shooting higher power rounds is the solution for now, but my wife should not have to shoot hot loads just to make the gun work properly. I am happy though and will likely just load her ammo to similar specs. As time goes on, 400-600 rounds based on others folks with same issue, the gun should begin to work with less potent 115 gr practice ammo.

-Dan


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

danattherock said:


> I got my wife a PX4 compact in 9 mm and have the same issues as you did, but worse. FTE, FTF, stovepipes, etc.. Posted a thread earlier, found this after searching old post. I went to the Beretta site and my serial number is not effected by the recall. Not sure what to do. Changing from PMC (CRAP) to Federal (both were 115 gr fmj) improved things considerably. But wife still had some stovepipes and more commonly fail to feed issues. Perhaps limp wristing, not 100% sure. I shot 60 rounds of Federal and no issues. I just can't believe a gun so touted for it's reliability would jam so easily. Limp wristing or not, I am concerned. Never had a gun with so many feeding issues. Wondering if anyone could suggest a course of action. I am totally game with replacing the guide rod/spring and emailed the guy in Texas but he is on vaca till Oct 10th. I also see he uses my spring which is not sitting well. Where do I buy aftermarket recoil springs and any suggestion on what kind? What rating that is? I am not sure what is in the gun now, but this is the most ammo sensitive gun I have ever shot. Thanks for any comment.
> -Dan


Dan, Im very familiar with this issue. Does your recoil spring have two or three compressed coils in the middle of the spring. If it does not, you have the older heavier spring that needs to be replaced. The compact with the new spring should eat anything you feed it any way you or your wife shoots it, limp wristing included. If you do have the new spring call Beretta asap and ask them. Everything you have posted has the symptoms of the older heavier spring. Mine is flawless and will shoot anything you feed it all week long as a Beretta should. BTW, the new recoil spring makes the compact one of the easiest to rack the slide pistol' s that I have ever shot or owned. You need to replace the spring you have and see if that works. However, brownells has had the compact springs on backorder and have been for some time now. Simply put, if your recoil spring is too heavy, you need to have it replaced. If you went to Beretta's website and it said your pistol was not affected then the only thing I can think of is whoever you bought the pistol from swapped your pistol's spring and put in the older heavier one from a recalled one.


----------



## danattherock (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input man, I appreciate it. I do in fact have the new spring as evidenced by the flattened 3 coils in spring center. However, it is performing identical to how the guns effected by the recall did. Poorly. Ammo sensitive at best. Stovepipes, fail to feed, etc.. Called the Beretta Customer service today. Six or seven selections later (press one for ... press two for .....) I got transferred to my area service center. Told the guy there the issues and he was quite familiar. He gave me a phone number back to the Beretta Customer Service folks with a 4 digit extension. Called the lady three times and left messages but no return phone call. Might have been busy or perhaps jetted out of the office a bit early. Can't blame her for that. Will hope she is the person to give me some final clarification on how to get a lighter recoil spring. I have invested the time, money, ammo, and research. I know what the problem is. I just need someone to send me (or sell me) a friggin spring appropriate for this gun. 



-Dan


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well in the interim you may want to lock your slide back for a few days and see if that will help. But you do need a new spring, perhaps Beretta tweaked the new springs, or you may have a 40cal spring in it somehow, but I don't know if the 40cal spring has the compressed coils in the middle.


----------

